# wich exhaust for my s13 ?



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

I hesitate between the Blitz nur spec and the HKS hiper..

Has someone one of those cat back ?? Who can told me wich one os the best and makes the greatest noise ???

thanks.

For those who remember me, I just want to say that my project is goin well. I found some nice rims... Advan TCII. :thumbup: and my tein he and my brake upgrade will arrive soon.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Saian said:


> I hesitate between the Blitz nur spec and the HKS hiper..
> 
> Has someone one of those cat back ?? Who can told me wich one os the best and makes the greatest noise ???
> 
> ...


how much you payin for the tein HE.


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

1'800 usd.

why you ask me that ??? that's nice stuff... but to import it's soooooooooo long... I wish it's already mounted.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Saian said:


> 1'800 usd.
> 
> why you ask me that ??? that's nice stuff... but to import it's soooooooooo long... I wish it's already mounted.


well i asked cuz ive been searching all over the net looking for cheap prices, and i was trying to find out how much you paying, maybe it coulda been cheaper than what i found so far. now i see 1800usd, im like DAYYYUUMMM. so far i found one for 1180usd shipped. 1300 shipped from a shop by me. im still searching. also found them for 800 used tho, not sure how many miles on it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Tein HE?? 1150$  1800..ur getting ripped off

go w/ blitz nurspec.. you won't be disappointed


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> Tein HE?? 1150$  1800..ur getting ripped off
> 
> go w/ blitz nurspec.. you won't be disappointed


is that shipped, 1150, if not, i beat you :thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Blitz NUR-Spec is definitely not a quiet exhaust.
Both the Blitz and HKS are very well made and fitment is excellent.

Troy


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Saian said:


> Has someone one of those cat back ?? Who can told me wich one os the best and makes the greatest noise ???


Greatest noise? You mean loudest? Nur Spec is pretty loud...look into N1s and GReddy DD...


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Alex,

Contact the Administrators if you would like to be a vendor.

thank you.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Been looking around myself and came across this site, havent been to many yet but they seem to have low prices on all their proucts.... 

Address: http://www.eautoworks.com/

If someone has a site with quality products and has lower prices then the site i just gave... please let me know..


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

PERFORMANCE NISSAN
MyNismo.com 
One Stop Tuner Solution 

( pretty good site.... ) i like how they run their shipping

*Most orders are shipped within 24 hours (or one business day) of receiving it. *


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

i thought mynismo.com had nismo products only, then i see jic and tein, and exited. i want nismo if im gonna go aftermarket.


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

I mean I had to cammand those tein HE in japan.. so it's the price with all the taxes and some more staff... tie rods and something that I don't know the name in english... LOL

but it's was for the full package a good price.. and it's new one...

I think I will command the HKS hiper... a friend of my club has one on his evo 7... HKS superdrager and it not very loud.. but really sexy :thumbup: 

if you wanna have a look at our cars... chack our website: www.street-tuning.ch

please be indulgent with poor Swiss guys LOL... don't take care of the bling bling cars in it... LOL


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Saian said:


> I mean I had to cammand those tein HE in japan.. so it's the price with all the taxes and some more staff... tie rods and something that I don't know the name in english... LOL
> 
> but it's was for the full package a good price.. and it's new one...
> 
> ...


when you get the teins in take pics and post em, i wanna see what you got for 1800. anyways cool pics, except that PT loser and that orange integra, and all other hondas. 

HONDA- Had One Never Did Again.


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

lol... K I will post pics when I will get it. and I will post pics af the brembo rotors too.

don't worry about the cars... about tuning we are still retarded in Switzerland... LOL. But it begins to be fun cause we realise our precedent mistakes... and you ave to know that the yellow and black teg does'nt exist anymore :thumbup: now that's the grey one... but in Switzerland we always have a "lag" and keep behind... I mean in the US honda was at the top a few years ago. and now it's more nissan and mazda. but in europe it's still honda.. The few one who already choose nissan as a base for a project are the only one who are interested in what happen outside europe... 

You have to know that most of the poeple here does'nt know what an APEXI exhaust is... and I'm not kidding... So thos is why I visit a lot of american and japanese forums.. just to know what is happening... U know what I mean ???

LOL I know that it is not so interesting... but I guess that most of you didn't realise the gap between the 2 continents... 

so... to come back to the main topic.. I will choose a HKS hiper and I will post pics of my porject as soon as I recieve all my material...

HOOO I forget something.. I command a Bride... direct from japan... :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Saian said:


> lol... K I will post pics when I will get it. and I will post pics af the brembo rotors too.
> 
> don't worry about the cars... about tuning we are still retarded in Switzerland... LOL. But it begins to be fun cause we realise our precedent mistakes... and you ave to know that the yellow and black teg does'nt exist anymore :thumbup: now that's the grey one... but in Switzerland we always have a "lag" and keep behind... I mean in the US honda was at the top a few years ago. and now it's more nissan and mazda. but in europe it's still honda.. The few one who already choose nissan as a base for a project are the only one who are interested in what happen outside europe...
> 
> ...


ill be commanding gtr32 seats in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

really ??? I didn't saw them... I just saw them on same vids... but I can't remember the exact shape... if you have some pics... LOL

That's great.. I think I found some nice correspondants... LOL.

the problem remain the same.. I'm impatient and that's not good.. I want that all is finished on my car... but on the other hand it's better to take time and think at all the small details.. to be sure that all is perfect...  . And on my side I will do all by my own... so I have to be patient, drink some beers and have fun built up my car .. it's the most important... :thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

240sxcoupe said:


> ill be commanding gtr32 seats in the future. :thumbup:



were are my GTr34 seats???? lol hahahah :fluffy: :fluffy: 


Hey get the HKS exhaust my friend has one and its nice


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whoa guys... lets stop this flame fest...


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> were are my GTr34 seats???? lol hahahah :fluffy: :fluffy:
> 
> 
> Hey get the HKS exhaust my friend has one and its nice


screw gtr34 seats, unless you talkin gtr34 vspec 2 nurs seats, those are fucking beautiful. i hope one day i 'command' one of those.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why go w/ vspec seasts when u can go brides??


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> why go w/ vspec seasts when u can go brides??


becuz i dont want all this fucking aftermarket name, goin factory nissans floats my boat. :thumbup: 

i want a damn vspec 2 nur seat, somebody in aussie(or nz) had one, he had a pic of it too, nice black bucket seat. 

vspec 2 nur*>*brides


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

lol.. I jsut take the HKS hi-power. 

and I recieve this afternoon, my brembo rotors, Axxis pads, earl's line kit, and my bov greddy type S... I'm very happy... LOL . :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Saian said:


> lol.. I jsut take the HKS hi-power.
> 
> and I recieve this afternoon, my brembo rotors, Axxis pads, earl's line kit, and my bov greddy type S... I'm very happy... LOL . :thumbup:


awesome, how much did you pay for brembo rotors, im lookin to get some in the future, but i dont know what's a good price for it, might as well start researchin now.


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

170 front and 152 back... 

brembo gold edition


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Saian said:


> 170 front and 152 back...
> 
> brembo gold edition


where, that's looks good. front/rear as in pair?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Saian said:


> 170 front and 152 back...
> 
> brembo gold edition


thats not bad of a price to pay for the brakes


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you could get just brembo rotors, take them to your local machine shop and get them slotted/drilled.. it's cheaper!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

APC is the way to be!


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> APC is the way to be!


haha. ppl who go apc on their 240s should be shot, imo.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> haha. ppl who go apc on their 240s should be shot, imo.


I couldnt agree with you more!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

I have APC in my car  hahahahahahahah JK 



i will shoot myself if i had APC shit in my 180


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> I have APC in my car  hahahahahahahah JK
> 
> 
> 
> i will shoot myself if i had APC shit in my 180


and ill help assist the suicide


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

LOL... :cheers: nice post... LOL

if you got a nissan put your hands up !!! 


:waving:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> I have APC in my car  hahahahahahahah JK
> 
> 
> 
> i will shoot myself if i had APC shit in my 180



haha illknow what to do have you killed, ill go to the shit state of cali, find out where you live and put an apc exhaust on your car(buy that shit at walmart). then ill introduce myself and prepare to assist suicide. like you said, "i will shoot myself if i had apc shit in my 180" andyou have exhuast, lmao.

lemme find some pics of this one s13, had huge apc sticker on the hood


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I haven't read all the posts, 

but I can get a 5zigen for about 500 to 600 if you guys are interested, let me know, shoot me a pm


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I get all my exhausts custom made. I got the hook up holla if yah hear me! This guy I know mandrel bent my 2.5 inch exhaust for me for $80. Thats parts and labor. I love it!


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I get all my exhausts custom made. I got the hook up holla if yah hear me! This guy I know mandrel bent my 2.5 inch exhaust for me for $80. Thats parts and labor. I love it!


lol, right over augimatic's deals. hahaha


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

LOL

hey, if that's the case what's his number, 80.00, that's 420.00 that'll go towards beer and other mods :thumbup:


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I get all my exhausts custom made. I got the hook up holla if yah hear me! This guy I know mandrel bent my 2.5 inch exhaust for me for $80. Thats parts and labor. I love it!


2.5 inch is not good for turbo preparation...

3 fit perfectly... NOTHING ELSE:...


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Saian said:


> 2.5 inch is not good for turbo preparation...
> 
> 3 fit perfectly... NOTHING ELSE:...


you could go 3.5 too, and maybe 4, but that one depends.


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

ok but you need a damn big pressure to fill this tube... 4 is for drag...

for a street use.. 3 inch is a good deal.
but not less... or you will loose some hp. !!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this topic has been covered COUNTLESS number of times.. search please!!!!

oops..the sticky's gone. for NA applicationes, 60mm piping is fine. for turbo applicationes, 60mm dual piping or 80mm single piping.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> this topic has been covered COUNTLESS number of times.. search please!!!!
> 
> oops..the sticky's gone. for NA applicationes, 60mm piping is fine. for turbo applicationes, 60mm dual piping or 80mm single piping.


we know that, but there are noobs, so talkin bout it is okay. i already know all this crap, this is first grade work.


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

it'a my fault,...

but thanks a lot for all your help.. :thumbup:


----------



## Frostbyte (May 16, 2004)

I would say go with the RSR GT2 Exhaust it has an awesome design.

Check this out.

http://www.rs-r.com/products/exhaust/gt2.php


----------

